# Puritan Reformed Spirituality--Merged with "ATTENTION: Free Book"



## Fly Caster (Aug 30, 2004)

*Puritan Reformed Spirituality--Merged with \"ATTENTION: Free Book\"*

[quote:cb93ff17d6]This book promotes biblical spirituality through a study of the Reformed and Puritan heritage. It is being published as a fund-raiser for the new building project of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. [/quote:cb93ff17d6]

I thought this was worth passing along. This is a really nice book written by Joel Beeke & its being used to raise funds for a worthy cause. I received my copy, at no cost, a few days ago and have really enjoyed it so far. Here's a link: http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2387

[Edited on 12-20-2004 by joshua]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for telling us about that. I just ordered a copy.


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 12, 2004)

This book is still availible *at no cost.* I've read most of it and found it to be a very worthwhile read.

Thought this was worth posting again.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree. Beeke is great on the Puritans.


----------



## Scot (Dec 19, 2004)

*Attention: FREE BOOK!*

My pastor just sent me this link. The book is free! 

(you'll have to pay $3.50 shipping)

http://www.heritagebooks.org//item.asp?bookId=2387


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, it's a good deal. See this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6165


----------



## Scot (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## ANT (Dec 19, 2004)

I just ordered mine. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 19, 2004)

I already got mine! Get yours later.

'still haven't read it yet though'....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks!


Just ordered it!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 19, 2004)

Ordered for DH...Merry Christmas, honey!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

I finally ordered the book.


----------



## ANT (Dec 28, 2004)

Received mine yesterday, It looks like a great book.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2004)

Got mine a few days ago. It is very good. The chapter on Experimental Preaching is gold.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2004)

We got ours (uh-umm)...DH got his on Christmas Eve...How cool is that?! Then our favorite aunt was over the next day and the first place she heads is to our bookcases (I'm just as bad) and that is the first book she spies...so online we go to order one for her. She should be getting it this week.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 29, 2004)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Scot (Jan 2, 2005)

Why have all of you gotten your copies and I haven't recieved mine yet? I ordered it the day that I posted on this thread.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2005)

BTW, y'all, I received my free book today. I am totally blown away at the quality of the book. I can tell by mere browsing that this is going to be a great book.

Now I feel compelled to donate to their seminary. 

I think that's what they had in mind...but they deserve it!


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 15, 2005)

:bigsmile: 
Thank you very much for the link. I am ordering my copy!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> :bigsmile:
> Thank you very much for the link. I am ordering my copy!



I think you will be very impressed with the book. Please do consider donating to their seminary building fund.


----------



## Scot (Jan 18, 2005)

I finally got mine today. I re-ordered it. I don't know what happened the first time. Oh well, at least I have it now.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine came Saturday.


----------

